# What year 550?



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

So i want to upgrade my truck. I have a obs 7.3 dump and love it but need more capacity. I'd like to get into a coil front end truck, but my budget would be around 500 a month, so something under $25k. I found a nice 6.4 86000 miles i think is a good deal but I'm scared of buying a money pit. I know i would need to spend 2gs to delete everything and get a tuner. Will that be enough? I won't put a ton of miles on it but want to be able to jump in it and go somewhere when needed. 
I've read about coolant issues, radiator, adding an additional oil cooler. If i delete all the egr crap will that help prevent coolant problems? I don't want to get too involved. 
From what i understand it would be cheaper to bulletproof a 6.0. The non rusted ones are going for big bucks around me but if it would cost less to make reliable, it might be the way to go.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I'd be more comfortable with the 6.0 than the 6.4


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I wouldn't touch a 6.0 if you have it to me for free. Every single one I know of, which is at least 10-15 locally, has had issues. Regardless of what has been done. Stay away unless you want to throw hundos at it like an overpriced stripper.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I would take a 6.0 over a 6.4 any day. Both can be made reliable, the bigger question is how long they will stay reliable. That's a pretty big gamble with a 6.4, a 6.0 that's been gone through by a knowledgeable person who understands them and uses the right parts should give you minimal issues down the road if you look after it. Some guys have issues down the road due to neglect or forgetting that the mechanic said they need to keep an eye on something, or the truck will need _____ in a year or so but it's still ok now and they in turn take that as "this thing is fine, it doesn't need anymore work" and then the lack of proper maintenance and repair catches up with them. 

A friends shop has a truck there right now (04 F350 with around 210k on it) that was in this past summer for some work and the owners were told that some of the injectors were a little sticky but they could hold off on them (they already had a large bill due to neglect) until later in the fall and they could bring the truck back then for injectors and anything else it might need. Well they called a couple weeks ago when it was cold asking why their truck was starting really hard and how to fix it. Seemed like they had forgotten all about any prior information they'd been given about the truck and future work it would need after it was at the shop once.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Either or deleted shall be a good choice


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

shawn_;2120898 said:


> Either or deleted shall be a good choice


Just what????


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

If it were me, I'd listen to Mark13. He's been dealing with deleted and tuned trucks for awhile. We've both gone to or worked with the same tuner and exhaust person, and he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

6.4 seems like a total pos, every owner I've talked to besides one said they regretted buying it. The 6.0 seems hit and miss, depends if you have a knowledgeable mechanic, not one who says he knows. Talked to quite a few 6.0 owners, had only one or two out of the many people I've asked actually had problems. That being said I only ask 05-07 owners as that's what I'm looking for.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Are you set on a diesel? Or have you considered a v10? 
I personally would be worried about a 6.4 even tuned and deleted, they are very picky with maintenance, whereas the v10 would be more of a get in and go like you said you wanted


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

allagashpm;2120929 said:


> Are you set on a diesel? Or have you considered a v10?
> I personally would be worried about a 6.4 even tuned and deleted, they are very picky with maintenance, whereas the v10 would be more of a get in and go like you said you wanted


My ol man brought that point up. Ill ponder it over some more, but I'm pretty set on diesel, i really like the one i have. 
I'm going to look at the newer stuff too maybe i can swing it if i get rid of one of my other trucks. 
I do have a sweet shop to work on stuff, i like wrenching, and my father's friend is a diesel mechanic. He's making me lean toward the 6.4, but ive just heard so many horror stories. That's why i went with the old 7.3 in the first place.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I had a 6.4 with 350 HP added, don't ever remember a problem with it. It was an 08. 

Put 100K on it,too.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2120976 said:


> I had a 6.4 with 350 HP added, don't ever remember a problem with it. It was an 08.
> 
> Put 100K on it,too.


We've had two that have been been run to around 150k miles. Only thing done has been a dpf delete and custom tunes on a dash daq with air intake. Trouble free motors compared to every 6 liter I know. Including the 6 liter I personally owned and hemmoraged thousands into.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's what happens to some 6.4's. This was a friends 08 that had around 150k on it when it let go. Truck was stock until 115k or so, then was tuned and deleted. It was run pretty hard but over maintained. He was just cruising down the road when this piston decided it had enough.


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

Not a good sign bub. That #7 or 8? From what i understand the block can get hot in that area, the coolant passages get clogged?
Maybe i will go with a gasser...


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I was originally looking for a used diesel but seeing how I can get a new 6.7 for 43k or a used truck with 150k miles on it for 20.. The new one is making more sense

Edit: I missed the 550 part... Idk what numbers are on those new vs used. 05-07 has bigger head bolts and redesigned heads. 08 job 2 fixed a lot of issues.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

awhip;2121032 said:


> Not a good sign bub. That #7 or 8? From what i understand the block can get hot in that area, the coolant passages get clogged?
> Maybe i will go with a gasser...


I think that was #8. Cylinders 7 & 8 are the ones used for the regen process and often times are the first to fail from the added stress.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

awhip;2120941 said:


> My ol man brought that point up. Ill ponder it over some more, but I'm pretty set on diesel, i really like the one i have.
> I'm going to look at the newer stuff too maybe i can swing it if i get rid of one of my other trucks.
> I do have a sweet shop to work on stuff, i like wrenching, and my father's friend is a diesel mechanic. He's making me lean toward the 6.4, but ive just heard so many horror stories. That's why i went with the old 7.3 in the first place.


a friend of mine owns a tow company, he finally had enough with the issues with the diesels and decided to try a V10 for his around town AAA service wrecker. Its a pig on gas, but not too much worse than his 6.7, and the fuel cost difference makes up for it. Nevermind how much cheaper the maintenance is. Yes, they have a lower resale value...but they cost 8K less new too! He has no complaints about it other than it being light in the nose and having to hide weight, but its a different animal than a dump.

As for a diesel, personally I would go with a 7.3 F-550 from the south if you can find one. Either have it shipped up, or go get it.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

mwalsh9152;2121327 said:


> a friend of mine owns a tow company, he finally had enough with the issues with the diesels and decided to try a V10 for his around town AAA service wrecker. Its a pig on gas, but not too much worse than his 6.7, and the fuel cost difference makes up for it. Nevermind how much cheaper the maintenance is. Yes, they have a lower resale value...but they cost 8K less new too! He has no complaints about it other than it being light in the nose and having to hide weight, but its a different animal than a dump.
> 
> As for a diesel, personally I would go with a 7.3 F-550 from the south if you can find one. Either have it shipped up, or go get it.


I did an Identicial equipped value on KBB for gas vs diesel. After 3 years the diesel was worth 2 grand more


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

Whiffyspark;2121333 said:


> I did an Identicial equipped value on KBB for gas vs diesel. After 3 years the diesel was worth 2 grand more


So much for resale value


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

mwalsh9152;2121344 said:


> So much for resale value


That was for trade in. 2013 year models. I would prefer to trade in every 3 years that's why I was looking. I'm looking for a 3/4 - 1 ton right now but it's same principle.

I haul a skid around every few weeks, 10 yards or so of mulch each trailer load for about 3 weeks straight in spring. And snow plowing. Iknow diesel uses less fuel when plowing, but that's 10 or so events a year.

I was looking at a new ford 6.7 but may end up with a higher trim 6.2 for less money. I don't like the wt interior on Chevy that much. Dodge is ok but it'd have to be a 3500 because I want leaf springs

I know this in no way applies to you looking for a 550. But what nothing ever stays on topic on here. I would buy new if you can swing the payment. Or at least an 05-07. I personally wouldn't go with a 7.3. They're underpowered and the newest ones are 15 years old now


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Why does it have to be a Ford? You have a sweet shop this should make reconditioning not a big issue especially with your GF friend that is in your corner thats a diesel mech. Have you checked what is a available in the cummins and duramax. comparable to the 550.

We buy our trucks from Municipality's, You can drill the mechanics a long with service records. We started this practice in 2009 with minor trouble manifolds and transfer case on duramax. Keep in mind these mechanics and highway superintends have nothing to lose and will not hesitate to announce defects. They are allotted x amount of dollars to spend on trucks and have to use it or don't receive it when time comes not because it's junk. These trucks are purchased wholesale and a lot of them end up on some retailers lot and are sold for much more money.

For a guy with a nice shop and skills this would be my choice on purchasing. as far as the new used thing which is just personal preference just like some other post gas verses diesel. JMO


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

Whiffyspark;2121371 said:


> That was for trade in. 2013 year models. I would prefer to trade in every 3 years that's why I was looking. I'm looking for a 3/4 - 1 ton right now but it's same principle.
> 
> I haul a skid around every few weeks, 10 yards or so of mulch each trailer load for about 3 weeks straight in spring. And snow plowing. Iknow diesel uses less fuel when plowing, but that's 10 or so events a year.
> 
> ...


I was looking at replacing my 2500 with a f350 diesel originally. I wanted new but 50-60k seems rediculus for a pickup. So i was looking at 2012s for 40k with around 40000 miles. Id use it to pull the mini and I'm trying to get a skid. 
Now if i got a bigger work truck id just use that for towing. As much as i want one, i really don't need an expensive pickup truck. I'd make more money and be safer adding another work truck that would tow beter and haul a bigger sander.

Bushwell brought up a good point If i wait till September maybe i could get a better deal on new. Right now i can get a 550 chassis for $45k at the local dealership. I bet it would drop a bit more by then.

I think it would be sweet to Have two newer trucks to plow with and keep the old truck as a spare ready to go if i need it. Especially if i get the commercial accounts im trying to get for next year.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I can get a xl crew cab 6.7 with power windows for 43k. You don't have to spend 50-60


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

Fredg i didn't see your post, that's a good point it doesn't have to be a ford. I've looked at the dodges, i like the cummins, all the ones I've seen have the long frame. I know there are others out there, just seems the fords are more available. 
Gms are great too, but the 4x4 5500s are rare around here. My friend just got one from a municipality for a song and fixed it up like you suggested, but that truck is way to big to do the places i plow. He's going to use his for winging back banks on development roads. It's a sweet rig just to big for my needs.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

awhip;2121631 said:


> Fredg i didn't see your post, that's a good point it doesn't have to be a ford. I've looked at the dodges, i like the cummins, all the ones I've seen have the long frame. I know there are others out there, just seems the fords are more available.
> Gms are great too, but the 4x4 5500s are rare around here. My friend just got one from a municipality for a song and fixed it up like you suggested, but that truck is way to big to do the places i plow. He's going to use his for winging back banks on development roads. It's a sweet rig just to big for my needs.


Fords are normally out there more than others. Generally they make a good work truck and are cheaper than something comparable new or used. Good Luck


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I like my 7.3s simple, lots of power, no emissions controls, my exhaust system wont cost 9,000 like a 6.7


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Off topic...get out


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

FISHERBOY;2122150 said:


> I like my 7.3s simple, lots of power, no emissions controls, my exhaust system wont cost 9,000 like a 6.7


I would delete it before I considered paying that


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

I personally would look for a F550 with the V10, that is what I am going to push for our next small dump at work. The V10 is a proven and reliable work horse, with 4.88 gears it will push or pull almost anything.

Between the 6.0 and 6.4, I would look down south to get a rust free 05-07 6.0L and then have it fully bulletproofed. As long as you keep up on regular maintenance a bulletproofed 6.0L will last a long time. This is what I was looking at doing until my dad told me they bought a place in AZ and he was going to sell his 02 F350 7.3L with 85K miles, its never seen a northern winter as they pull their 5th wheel south every year, so that ended my truck shopping really quick!


----------



## GrowingSeasons (Jan 24, 2012)

ur gonna have problems with any of them. speaking from my experience we have had the best luck with our 6.4s, our 6.0s always have issues and i was forced to delete all 3 of my 6.7s bc of regen issues and one got an 18k $ engine with 130k mikes on it. we have 24 trucks in our fleet and we are trying to buy 4 brand new ones this year and we are buying gas. as far as the 550 concern we run mostly 450 trucks bc it keeps us under cdl with a 10k lb trailer and it requires a annual inspection in pa where as a 550 requires a bi annual inspection and u can't tow a 10k lb trailer and be under cdl. just a few things to think about. and just remember big trucks big bucks the bigger the more it costs in all aspects!!! ( also I'm in pennsylvania so ur laws are subject to change)


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Why can't you tow a 10k trailer on a 550? They're not rated over 26k?


----------



## GrowingSeasons (Jan 24, 2012)

most f550's are rated at 17,950 - 19,500 pound gvw depending on the spec. so when u add a 10,000 lb trailer to the combination weight it puts you over the 26001 pound thresh hold of a class B cdl and if the trailer is over 10,001 pound it would be a class A combination food for thought! in my area DOT is huge on this


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

GrowingSeasons;2125760 said:


> most f550's are rated at 17,950 - 19,500 pound gvw depending on the spec. so when u add a 10,000 lb trailer to the combination weight it puts you over the 26001 pound thresh hold of a class B cdl and if the trailer is over 10,001 pound it would be a class A combination food for thought! in my area DOT is huge on this


No you can drive a 26k truck and 10k trailer with no CDL. At least that's what state told me here

Stupid I know


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Whiffyspark;2125807 said:


> No you can drive a 26k truck and 10k trailer with no CDL. At least that's what state told me here
> 
> Stupid I know


State by state. I have a friend had to call me to come drive his 5500 dodge with a tri axle gooseneck home for him as he grossed more than 26k with a class d


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

beanz27;2125830 said:


> State by state. I have a friend had to call me to come drive his 5500 dodge with a tri axle gooseneck home for him as he grossed more than 26k with a class d


A tria axle gooseneck is over 10k. So he needed CDL either way


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark13;2121018 said:


> Here's what happens to some 6.4's. This was a friends 08 that had around 150k on it when it let go. Truck was stock until 115k or so, then was tuned and deleted. It was run pretty hard but over maintained. He was just cruising down the road when this piston decided it had enough.


Interesting !

I just purchased a 08 6.4 with 212 k on it. Still stock and runs great. I was thinking of adding mods and deletes.

You may have saved me from making a mistake. .?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

But......

I have an opportunity to buy an 03 550 with 168 k on it has 7.3 any thoughts on that ?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

On a Call;2125941 said:


> But......
> 
> I have an opportunity to buy an 03 550 with 168 k on it has 7.3 any thoughts on that ?


I think it's great providing it's not rotted out and the price is right. I have no regrets with my Powersmoke 7.3


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Hi*



On a Call;2125941 said:


> But......
> 
> I have an opportunity to buy an 03 550 with 168 k on it has 7.3 any thoughts on that ?


I would check it out, ask questions like who drove it, who worked on it, is there any service records. Check the back bolts of exhaust manifolds cylinders 7-8 for high EGTS, no bolts left could mean some valve work ahead


----------



## sebass (Feb 18, 2016)

PHS79;2122254 said:


> I personally would look for a F550 with the V10, that is what I am going to push for our next small dump at work. The V10 is a proven and reliable work horse, with 4.88 gears it will push or pull almost anything.
> 
> Between the 6.0 and 6.4, I would look down south to get a rust free 05-07 6.0L and then have it fully bulletproofed. As long as you keep up on regular maintenance a bulletproofed 6.0L will last a long time. This is what I was looking at doing until my dad told me they bought a place in AZ and he was going to sell his 02 F350 7.3L with 85K miles, its never seen a northern winter as they pull their 5th wheel south every year, so that ended my truck shopping really quick!


I worked for a building supply company for a while and they had a gasser 550, not sure what gears it had in it but it was a freaking turd and couldn't hardly haul it's own arse around. I was not impressed.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I too had a 460 it sits in my yard. Next time I need an anchor I am going to tie a rope to it


----------

